# Lowered the Tiguan today and installed the dubs



## Kevil7 (Aug 2, 2018)

Sorry haven’t had a chance to get a wash. Installed golf R springs for a slight drop and installed Quad Munchen 20x8 wheels. Also installed Chinese mudguards from AliExpress. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks great! Those wheels and the silver paint are a match made in heaven!


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks sharp! How much do the golf r springs lower the car? And did you mount them on the stock struts?


----------



## Kevil7 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks. I didn’t measure but I would say 1-2”. Yes. Mounted on stock strut. Here’s a before pic. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

That looks good! I need to lower mine now 
Was there any videos you used to do the coil swap? I'm pretty good at working on my own vehicle but it would be great to have an example to follow.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Racer709 said:


> That looks good! I need to lower mine now
> Was there any videos you used to do the coil swap? I'm pretty good at working on my own vehicle but it would be great to have an example to follow.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



as long as youre just installing springs/coils, it is a very straight forward swap. 
if you have lowered any vehicle, this will be an easy task to do.

i installed my springs on my own and start to finish only took me 1.5 hours on my own.


----------



## Cyckle (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm interested in the mud guard, do you mind sharing the link and the installation procedure?


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks very good - wheels are amazing, do you mind sharing where you sourced them from.

Thanks.


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

How is the ride and turning? Just sold my Golf R and I have the stock springs in the garage lol. Might be installing them on my Tiguan R but I didn’t want to go to low. Maybe just a little better handeling on corner. Also do you know for weights reasons if the Golf R suspension will support the cars excaeive weight and passengers?


----------



## Kevil7 (Aug 2, 2018)

Cyckle said:


> I'm interested in the mud guard, do you mind sharing the link and the installation procedure?


Here you go. Installation is pretty straightforward. Remove 2 screws and reinstall with the additional 3 screws to reinforce. I’m sure it’s possible to install with the wheels on and a stubby screw driver. But a lot easier if you remove the wheels. 

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/jiMBnmmA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevil7 (Aug 2, 2018)

swift7777 said:


> Looks very good - wheels are amazing, do you mind sharing where you sourced them from.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks. They’re on clearance at tire rack for $110/per wheel. Also comes in graphite. Free shipping and no tax. Free mount and balance if you buy the tires there. 

 https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Wh...toModel=Tiguan+FWD&autoYear=2018&autoModClar=


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevil7 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mikey RRRs said:


> How is the ride and turning? Just sold my Golf R and I have the stock springs in the garage lol. Might be installing them on my Tiguan R but I didn’t want to go to low. Maybe just a little better handeling on corner. Also do you know for weights reasons if the Golf R suspension will support the cars excaeive weight and passengers?


Ride is a little bouncy. Turning is fine. I think it would benefit a ton from better struts and shocks. I got these springs for cheap so I can’t complain. I don’t think the drop is too low compared to other lowered tiguans I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Kevil7 said:


> Here you go. Installation is pretty straightforward. Remove 2 screws and reinstall with the additional 3 screws to reinforce. I’m sure it’s possible to install with the wheels on and a stubby screw driver. But a lot easier if you remove the wheels.
> 
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/jiMBnmmA
> ...


damn, this is not a bad deal at all!!!


----------



## KoRaNgAtAnG (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice wheels – actually saw them on Tirerack, then did a search here and saw you had them installed. Good to know the offset works out, and nice to see them on the actual car – thank you!

What size tires did you go with? Not sure how much I plan on lowering mine (if at all), but I'm curious what you ended up going with. Are they 235/45/20? If I lower mine, that's probably what I'd end up going with, but I'm wondering if I could get away with 245/45/20 without lowering?

Sorry, I'm rambling a bit! Anyways — what tire size did you end up going with?


----------

